# Access to cleanout



## ChuckEA (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm doing a small remodel job that involves running kitchen cabinets along a wall in a basement room. A main waste-vent stack runs down along one corner where the cabinets will be installed. I have suggested to the homeowner that we stop the cabinet run about 2' from the corner to allow easy access to the cleanout. The owner wants me to install cabinets all the way into the corner figuring that we can give access to the cleanout by cutting a hole in the side of the cabinet. I'm concerned that if we ever had a major problem we would have to rip out the base cabinets and countertop. Is there anything in the IRC that would support my argument? TIA


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

ChuckEA said:


> I'm concerned that if we ever had a major problem we would have to rip out the base cabinets and countertop. Is there anything in the IRC that would support my argument? TIA


Yes, you do have some code to fall back on there, but it might support the homeowner:

_*P3005.2.5 Accessibility.*Cleanouts shall be accsessible.
Minimum clearance in front of cleanouts shall be 18 inches
on 3 inches and larger (457mm on 76mm) and larger pipes, and 12 
inches (305 mm) on smaller pipes. Concealed cleanouts 
shall be provided with access of sufficient size to permit re-
moval of the cleanout plug and rodding of the system. Clean-
out plugs shall not be concealed by permanent finishing mat-
erial._

I think that there is a way to have a cleanout in the back of a cupboard and still meet the minimum code requirement. The plumber might not like you very much, though.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm a carpenter, not a plumber, - - and I'll leave it to others to quote the codes, - - but my memory tells me something to the effect that the clean-outs CAN'T be buried and must have a minimum of 18" of clear space in front of them.

Edit . . . Whoop, - - I see md already beat me to it, and with more accuracy.


----------



## ChuckEA (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks guys for such a quick response. Actually I'm OK with this since it will make the HO happy to have an extra 2" of storage and counter space. But you can bet I'm going to document the heck out of the risks to cover my butt. :laughing:


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

Your on the money Tom , its a min. of 18" and can't be buried.However if the clean out is on exterior or interior wall where the clean out can be turned 180 degrees and have access to it you can install a decorative clean plate over it for a interior wall or exterior wall they even sell an access box,I hope this helps.Oh that would be a plumbers worst dream clean out inside of a cabinet, not to mention the homeowner is taking a chance of having damage done to the cabinets when they rod out the line no matter how careful you are.


Try to send these jobs overseas!!


----------

